# My system build thread.



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

well a buddy and i have been working on some sort of crazy sound system for the allroad. this will be the worst "build thread" ever due to lack of good pictures and the fact it's almost done, but whatever.








anyway this was all built & fabbed by us by hand.








there will be a dark gray suede facade across the front with a top piece that will be black vinyl to match the trunk area of the car. the top of the facade will cover all the amplifier wiring & will just leave the amplifier faces exposed. there is a capacitor & distribution block on the back of the box hidden, and all this is connected via huge forklift-grade quick-disconnects on the backside so i can pull this box out in a minute if i need to haul stuff.
pretty nifty setup we did to create a show-like appearance but maintain the versatility of the wagon. also i should add that i still have over 2 feet of depth left (closer to 3 feet actually). the rear-tire cover still clears this box and i can access everything just fine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
oh yeah and this is like 800 watts of ridiculousness. why orion? this stuff is all well over 10 years old. same stuff i had in high school, so it has a sentimental value.








i'll update with more pics as we make more progress and i get more online. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
thoughts?



_Modified by pendulum at 12:10 PM 2-20-2009_


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I dont know where you park your car, but having that out in the open like that is like asking to have your car broken into.
still, im interested in seeing how it turns out finished http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (verb.move)*

well my car is always garaged (both home & work), plus i have limo tint (can't see in unless you shine a spot light in there), PLUS i have a fabric cover that slides over this (not the factory one, obviously).
but at any rate it didn't work out. the subwoofers' adhesive that bonds the cones to the surround was so old it dry-rotted and as soon as i put any power to those subs, they separated from the surround. while amplifiers were better back then, it appears that the subs can't stand the test of time.








i'm going to have to explore different options for the subwoofers. that means either Orion HCCA subs or maybe some Cerwin Vega Strokers or JL 12w6's or 7's.


----------



## 04 allroad (Mar 9, 2009)

You just dropped your 0-60


----------

